# 8 lb Flounder now is the time.



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

No better time than right now to book a Bow Fishing trip for flounder. The water cooled down and the Flounder run is in full swing. Now is the time get out on the water and do some Bow Fishing. Or you can do a Combo Duck Hunt and Bow Fish this weekend when Duck Season opens back up.


----------

